
How to awaken a generation of lost mathematicians (Exploding Dots) - fjmubeen
https://medium.com/@fjmubeen/how-to-awaken-a-generation-of-lost-mathematicians-44c267e3e4ca
======
schoen
I just learned about the Exploding Dots thing for the first time from this
article.

It's an approach to representing and playing with place value number systems
visually, which also leads to generalizing them to show things like algebraic
structure. It looks like fun.

